# Scroll Saw Woe



## Kierri (27 Aug 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I bought an SIP scroll saw in June and have had endless problems with it. I only bought it to see if I would fall in love with scrolling or not, if I didn't it wasn't too much of a waste and if I did, I could upgrade later. Well ... I've had all sorts of problems, though have managed to create a couple of dodgy things.  But after delving deeper into forum after forum, I have found other people with similar problems. It refuses to hold plain end blades , even though it's supposed to, blade holders falling off willy nilly, loud knocking sounds and oddly proper dodgy in ways I can't describe. Don't get me started on changing blades... Very fiddly & time consuming - though not as bad as some others have experienced. 

So I'm going to get rid and get a proper-ish one. But I want to buy one to last and not be problematic. It seems my only options are the most expensive 2 speed Proxxon, one from Axminster, I think it's variable speed (an 18 I think) or the cheapest Hegner Multicut 1 - single speed. 

I hear the Proxxon is easy to blade change, due to being able to slide the table back to reveal the holder, and is less likely to vibrate the house down. They're all roughly the same price & I found myself leaning towards all of them at one time or another, but then reading bad reviews. 

Which one would you recommend or an alternative, please?

Thank you 

Kierri x


----------



## Stooby (27 Aug 2014)

My initial scroll saw was the dremel one. It took pinned blades, was noisy but a great introduction. I upgraded to the Axminster trade 18inch model and it is fantastic. Variable speed, takes pinless blades, cuts great. Only issue and not a big one is the quick release clamps, they would be bought separately. I am getting on great and thoroughly recommend it. I have no other experience with other saws but for the price am well pleased with this saw.


----------



## Claymore (27 Aug 2014)

........


----------



## Stooby (27 Aug 2014)

Where did you get the levers from Brian, I would be interested in them.


----------



## Barnum (27 Aug 2014)

If you're set on buying a new machine, that'll probably sort your problems. If not, you could replace the blade holders: I've got a crumby Parkside saw that originally could only take pin ends. However, I bought an Olson Conversion kit which allows it to take pinless blades by replacing the two blade clamps. It was a little fiddley to install, and the blades are clamped using an allen key so it's not as quick and easy as purpose-built pinless systems. However, it now does the job very well and has enabled me to be much more ambitious and was only £25 or so.


----------



## Claymore (27 Aug 2014)

........


----------



## bugbear (27 Aug 2014)

I guess this thread is why people recommend the "usual" good machines, albeit at a price. They provide happiness. Nothing snobbish about happiness.

BugBear


----------



## Claymore (27 Aug 2014)

.........


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Brian, why don't you do a test report on your Axminster with some pictures? I am sure it would be most interesting to myself and others here especially as it looks the same as a Hegner for a lot less money.


----------



## Kierri (28 Aug 2014)

Thanks, guys  

I'm not sure I could make the modifications you all talk about, when my lower blade clamps fell off, it took me a couple of hours of fiddling to get back on and lots of mad emails to another scroller to sort out. I figured it out all by myself (yay!) but as the machine body is completely covered by metal plating, with only tiny inspection boxes, it took so long to rectify. In order to get the clamps & refit them, due to having to hold the clamps, screw & a spring in one hand and the Allen key in the other, with small hands, I had to take the entire thing apart. 

So I'm not sure I could make the modifications, if the last experience is anything to go by. 

I've read so many machine reviews, that I'm starting to forget who said what about what. But is it the Axminster that has two stroke settings, but you have to get inside the machine to change belts or something? Someone said he preferred it on one setting, but someone else gave the same reasons for using the other stroke length. I think Axminster in general had poor quality reviews. 

But I trust you guys as I know you actually use the machines on a day to day basis. 

Lots to think about :-/


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2014)

.........


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Kierri, If you go to the Axminster site http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... scroll-saw and click the downloads tab you can download a pdf manual of the saw in question, it has all the details of the saw inc how to change the stroke inc pictures, well worth doing if you are thinking of getting one. 

I have not tried a AWFS18 but from the pictures it looks to be an exact copy of the Hegner saws.

I do have a Hegner and yes it is good but I don't imagine the AWFS18 is much different in normal usage,had they been around when I bought my Hegner I would have probably bought one instead. 

FWIW I have never found a need to change the stroke on either of my Fretsaws, for thinner delicate stuff I just reduce the motor speed.


----------



## wizard (28 Aug 2014)

£30.00 off ebay been cutting ½ alloy with it


----------



## Kierri (30 Aug 2014)

I went and did it.... I bought the Axminster 18" and it arrived today. But I go on holiday tomorrow and so won't have time to play with it!  Boo 

Thank you for all your advice I'm sure I'll have more questions soon  xxx


----------



## Claymore (30 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## Scrollerman (31 Aug 2014)

Kierri":37o2xg8q said:


> I went and did it.... I bought the Axminster 18" and it arrived today. But I go on holiday tomorrow and so won't have time to play with it!  Boo
> 
> Thank you for all your advice I'm sure I'll have more questions soon  xxx



Oh how frustrating for you Kierri !
I would be chomping at the bit in your situation so I understand your frustration.
Good luck with your new saw and look forward to any progress posts from you.

Have a great holiday !


----------

